# USB Headset kein snd-usb-audio Modul [solved]

## SWR

Moin!

Ich hänge mittlerweile seid über einer Woche an Meinem Headset Medusa 5.1 USB!

Als Kernel habe ich mittlerweile "linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9"

Ich habe mittlerweile so einige HOWTO`s durch aber nichts will irgendwie!

hier mal meine kernel Config aus der Boot Partition!

```

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

CONFIG_SND_SB16=m

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_SOUND_BT878=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI=m

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_FM=y

CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI_MIDI=y

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRACEINIT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_DMAP is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1816 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ADLIB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ACI_MIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_GUS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIX is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_MSS=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAD16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SB is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AWE32_SYNTH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAUI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YM3812 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_UART6850 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AEDSP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

CONFIG_USB_YEALINK=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

CONFIG_USB_ET61X251=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ANYDATA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

```

Ich hoffe das das helfen kann was mir fehlt! 

Nachdem make && make modules_install zeigt er mir nur den:

```
INSTALL sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko
```

Aber nichts von snd-usb-audio, ausserdem ist er nach der zeile fertig mit compilieren!

```
INSTALL sound/core/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-fm.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-instr.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-rtctimer.ko

  INSTALL sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko

  INSTALL sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko

  INSTALL sound/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.ko

  INSTALL sound/isa/sb/snd-sb-common.ko

  INSTALL sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16-csp.ko

  INSTALL sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16-dsp.ko

  INSTALL sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko

  INSTALL sound/oss/ac97_codec.ko

  INSTALL sound/oss/ad1848.ko

  INSTALL sound/oss/btaudio.ko

  INSTALL sound/oss/cmpci.ko

  INSTALL sound/oss/emu10k1/emu10k1.ko

  INSTALL sound/oss/mpu401.ko

  INSTALL sound/oss/opl3.ko

  INSTALL sound/oss/sound.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-bus.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/cs5535audio/snd-cs5535audio.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko

  INSTALL sound/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko

  INSTALL sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko

  INSTALL sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.16-gentoo-r9; fi

```

Bei modprobe snd-usb-audio kommt nur:

FATAL: Module snd_usb_audio not found

Ich hatte das headset schonmal am laufen aber da hatte ich noch so ein mischmasch aus alsa-driver und kernel sachen! Also diese Typische meldung mit falschen modul kramm, die im HOWTO beschrieben ist!

Jetzt bekomm ich nur noch die meldung egal ob ich über kernel oder alsa-driver gehe und ausm kernel alles aus habe ausser USB Audio und soundcard aktieviert habe! das er das modul nicht findet!

Habe mittlerweile die Englische HOWTO von der Sound Blaster Live USB durch und meine alsaconf dementsprechen umgeschrieben usw. Mittlerweile bin ich mit meinem Latein hier am Ende!

Vielen Dank fürs lange lesen!!

SWRLast edited by SWR on Thu Jun 15, 2006 6:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dp20eic

Hallo SRW,

wenn ich das Richtg sehe, hast Du CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO fest im Kernel und nicht als Modul.

Bei Dir:

# USB devices 

# 

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y              <---- hier

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

Bei mir:

grep -i 'audio' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

MfG

BErnd

----------

## SWR

Moin!!

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde! Aber es kamm nen bischen Schützenfest und Fussball dazwischen die letzten Tage!

Danke erstmal auf den kramm hätte ich auch selber kommen sollen! Das wenn es im Kernel ist das kein modul mehr vorhanden ist! *g*

Jetzt sagt mir nur alsa das es keine karte findet, aber ich denke mal das ich mich wohl noch ein bischen intensiver mit Udev auseinandersetzen muss!

Muss mein Drucker auch noch ordentlich inne Udev Rules packen, zuzeit funzt er nur wenn er beim Hochfahren schon an ist! Naja in sachen Gentoo und USB muss ich mich wohl noch nen bischen mit auseinander setzen!

```

* WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

localhost ~ # alsaconf

modinfo: could not find module snd

modinfo: could not find module snd

modinfo: could not find module snd

```

Falls wer nen paar Tips hat immer her damit!

SWR

----------

## Finswimmer

Du bringst alsa im Kernel und die Pakete durcheinander.

Nur entweder oder.

Ich empfehle dir die Alsa Pakete

Also dekativiere einfach global alsa im Kernel NICHT aber Sound Unterstützung

Tobi

----------

## dp20eic

Tach,

 *SWR wrote:*   

> Moin!!
> 
> Danke erstmal auf den kramm hätte ich auch selber kommen sollen! Das wenn es im Kernel ist das kein modul mehr vorhanden ist! *g*
> 
> Jetzt sagt mir nur alsa das es keine karte findet, aber ich denke mal das ich mich wohl noch ein bischen intensiver mit Udev auseinandersetzen muss!
> ...

 

also es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten Deinem Soundproblem her zu werden.

1.) siehe "finswimmer"

aus meiner Sicht:

          - Du musst alsa-drivers immer neu übersetzen, wenn Du einen neuen Kernel baust.

          + Die Treiber sind immer etwas aktueller, als die Kernel internen.

2.) nutze die Kernel Internen Treiber, aber als Modul. Nicht fest im Kernel.

aus meiner Sicht:

          - Nicht immer super Aktuell

          + wird beim Kernel Bau erledigt keine weiteren Pakete müssen anschließend neu übersetzt werden.

Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege, funktioniert alsaconf nur mit Treibern, die als Modul vorliegen.

Nutzt Du noch onboard sound oder eine interne Sound Karte? Denn alsaconf konfiguriert nur die erste Soundkarte und das ist meist die eingebaute, Du kannst die zweite dann in der Datei "/etc/modules.d/alsa" konfigurieren.

z.B.:

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-meine-erste-karte                                                 <--- treiber der 1sten Karte

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio                                                              <--- treiber snd-usb-audio

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

```

das ist das was von alsaconf in die Datei eingetragen wird:

```

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.11 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-ice1724

alias sound-slot-0 snd-ice1724

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

Viel Erfolg beim Installieren

BErnd

----------

## SWR

Moin!!

So da bin ich wieder!

So die Soundausgabe vom Headset scheint jetzt soweit alles zu laufen, zumindest spielt er hier unter KDE die ganzen systemtöne und xmms spielt auch musik!

Aber mein mic macht mir noch leichte sorgen! Irgendwie ist das nen bischen merkwürdig, mal will es nach dem ich den alsaserver neu starte mal nicht! ist so ein 50/50 spiel irgendwie!

Unter alsamixer habe ich soweit alles richtig eingestellt meiner meinung nach! es geht ja auch hin und wieder!

Unter alsasound in der conf.d habe ich alles auf Yes stehen!

```

# ENABLE_OSS_EMUL:

# Do you want to enable in-kernel oss emulation?

# no - Do not load oss emul drivers

# yes - Load oss emul drivers if they're found

ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

# RESTORE_ON_START:

# Do you want to restore your mixer settings?  If not, your cards will be

# muted.

# no - Do not restore state

# yes - Restore state

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

# SAVE_ON_STOP:

# Do you want to save changes made to your mixer volumes when alsasound

# stops? 

# no - Do not save state

# yes - Save state

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

```

Unter alsaconf findet er das ding zwar immernoch nicht!

Unter modules.d/alsa habe ich das jetzt drin stehen!

```

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

alias snd-card-0 snd-usb-audio

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

# card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

```

und beim alsaserver start lädt er das!

```

* WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

```

Aber es wird solangsam!

Dank an alle die mir helfen!

EDIT: @dp20eic Meine onboard ist im bios ausgeschaltet, weil meine Tochter abends nebendran schläft! Deswegen nur das headset als einzigste Soundkarte!

SWR

----------

## SWR

Moin!!

Ich nochmal kurz!

Soweit funzt hier jetzt alles und ich bin mal wieder etwas schlauer! *g*

Ein Prob habe ich noch! Um mein Mic unter Teamspeak zu verwenden muss ich komischer weise immer erst einmal in der Konsole Alsa stoppen und neu starten, egal ob ich bei Device den normalen /dsp nehme oder /dev/audio.

Kann ich das noch irgendwie umgehen? Falls nicht auch egal, weiss ja wodran es liegt und es funzt ja!

SWR

----------

